# [install raid] utiliser un raid 1 déjà existant (résolu)

## mazkagaz

Bonsoir,

J'ai presque terminé mon install gentoo, gnome et divers drivers propriétaires inclus inclus. Il me manque juste la création des utilisateurs.

J'ai déjà une ubuntu avec un /home sur un raid 1 et j'aimerais partager ce /home entre mes diverses distribs. Je l'ai déjà souvent fait, mais pas avec un raid.

Je me suis posé la question suivante : maintenant que j'ai installé mdadm, me suffit-il de copier mon mdadm.conf directement depuis ubuntu vers gentoo puis de modifier fstab en conséquence ou y a-t-il des étapes intermédiaires ? Bref, je souhaiterais avoir le support de quelqu'un qui a déjà fait cette manip.

En attendant vos réponses, je vais lancer une sauvegarde incrémentale sur mon support externe, au cas où...  :Wink: 

----------

## mazkagaz

Bon, comme je n'ai pas de réponse, je construis mon expérience et vous tiens au courant de mes actions. En espérant que ça finisse bien   :Laughing: 

Première étape : avant de me "chrooter" sur gentoo, étant donné que j'étais sur ubuntu, j'ai fait ces montages :

```
cd $GENTOO_ROOT

mount -t proc none proc

mount -o bind /dev dev

mount -o bind /home home

chroot . /bin/bash
```

Comme ça, je suis en chroot sur mon gentoo et j'ai accès à mon /home.

Pour la création des utilisateurs, je me suis rappelé que les distribs n'attribuent pas forcément les même UID et GID, j'ai donc fait :

```
host / # ls -l /home

drwxr-xr-x 92    UID1 GID1     4096  2 janv. 10:08 USER1

drwxr-xr-x 61    UID2 GID2     4096 26 déc. 23:15 USER2
```

Du coup, pour être sûr de mon coup, j'ai d'abord créé les groupes des utilisateurs avec le bon GID puis les utilisateurs :

```
host / # groupadd -g GID1 USER1

host / # groupadd -g GID2 USER2

host / # ls -l /home

drwxr-xr-x 92    UID1 USER1     4096  2 janv. 10:08 USER1

drwxr-xr-x 61    UID2 USER2     4096 26 déc. 23:15 USER2
```

Notez la reconnaissance des GID

J'ai alors créé les utilisateurs en définissant les groupes précédemment créés comme groupes principaux :

```
host / # useradd -m -N -g USER1 -G audio,cdrom,games,portage,usb,video,wheel -u UID1 -s /bin/bash USER1

useradd : attention, le répertoire personnel existe déjà.

Aucun fichier du répertoire « skels » n'y sera copié.

host / # useradd -m -N -g USER2 -G audio,cdrom,games,usb,video -u UID2 -s /bin/bash USER2

useradd : attention, le répertoire personnel existe déjà.

Aucun fichier du répertoire « skels » n'y sera copié.

host / # ls -l /home

drwxr-xr-x 92    USER1 USER1     4096  2 janv. 10:08 USER1

drwxr-xr-x 61    USER2 USER2     4096 26 déc. 23:15 USER2
```

Notez la reconnaissance des UID et le fait que les répertoires personnels ne sont pas modifiés par la création des utilisateurs.

Maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à tenter le manip dont il est question dans ce post :

- copier le /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf de ubuntu vers /etc/mdadm.conf de gentoo

- ajouter la ligne permettant de monter mon raid1 dans /home dans fstab

- prier pour ne pas tout détruire   :Rolling Eyes:  

Un petit truc un poil rassurant quand même :

```
(chroot gentoo) host / # mdadm -V

mdadm - v3.1.4 - 31st August 2010
```

```
(ubuntu) host / # mdadm -V

mdadm - v3.1.4 - 31st August 2010
```

Si tout se passe bien, vous aurez des nouvelles direct from gentoo (là je suis encore du côté obscur : ubuntu).

----------

## truc

Rien de tel que l'expérience par soi même!

Par contre, si les versions des logiciels que tu utilises sont différentes entre ubuntu et gentoo, tu peux avoir des comportements un peu bizarres puisque qu'ils vont accéder aux mêmes fichiers de conf (ex: ~/.mozilla/)

Et enfin, si le raid est géré de la même manière entre ubuntu et gentoo, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas. Donc le plus simple, c'est de suivre le handbook de gentoo pour voir et de comparer avec ton install ubuntu.

----------

## mazkagaz

Bon, et bien la bonne nouvelle, c'est que ça a marché niquel.

Évidemment il a fallu régler d'autres soucis, comme ce ù*ù$*é"* de gdm qui tenait absolument à parler la langue de Shakespeare, très pratique de taper son password en querty sur un clavier azerty. Bref c'est réglé.

Après il a fallu compiler firefox, puis, une ballade en famille plus tard, me revoici sur le forum pour dire que tout baigne.

J'ai opté pour le choix d'utiliser les UUID dans fstab, ça m'évitera des surprises si j'ajoute des disques. J'ai importé le xorg.conf depuis ubuntu, ça marche au poil.

Maintenant j'attends juste la sortie officielle de gcc 4.6 pour optimiser le make.conf pour mon sandy bridge. Est-ce que vous savez où on peut trouver du feedback sur l'avancée de l'intégration de gcc 4.6 dans gentoo ?

Pour la question des fichiers locaux de conf, variables d'environnement, ...etc... J'y avais pensé et j'ai une solution fastidieuse à mettre en place au cas par cas. Par exemple faire 

```
mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.ubuntu

cp /root/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.gentoo
```

et ajouter dans le .profile la création du lien symbolique qui va bien en fonction du uname... à suivre.

----------

## bdouxx

pour gcc il y a des info ici:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346809

ce qui semble bloquant est "grub"

----------

## mazkagaz

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> pour gcc il y a des info ici:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346809
> 
> ce qui semble bloquant est "grub"

 

Merci pour le lien.

Pour la partie bloquante...   :Cool:   Hé hé hé ! J'utilise le grub d'ubuntu, c'est avec lui que j'ai ajouté la ligne de boot gentoo donc... ça risque pas de beaucoup me bloquer à ce niveau, pour l'instant.

Pour le partage des fichiers de conf du home directory entre les 2 distribs, je suis encore en phase de conception...   :Idea:   Donc si vous avez de supers idées, je suis preneur   :Idea: 

----------

